# hoyt limbs



## diamondhead (Jan 10, 2015)

hey does any one know what size limb gap the hoyt podium x elite 40inch axle length spiral pro cams. I'm looking to get some limb dampeners for my brothers hoyt bow as mentioned above, thanks


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

better off asking this question in the general section or Hoyt section.

I think it's 3/4"...but like I said "think".


----------

